# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Possible shrimp trap?

## nonamethefish

At Ronnie's request why don't we try to brainstorm something up. I've used a waterbottle baited with food, weighted, and attached to a string to get some fish. For shrimp I suppose you could put the lip of the entrance right up to the substrate and perhaps put some java moss in for them to cling to. Once all your shrimp are in...then pull the string to retrive the bottle.

----------


## RonWill

Joseph, the bottle trick doesn't work... these darn shrimps are 'smarter' than I thought. Either that, or the bottle's mouth can't be too narrow.

I tried using a smallish critter keeper that has a slotted-cover with a hinged feeding lid. Weighed down with some ceramic rings and lying on it's side, the 'catch' wasn't too bad. I now have about a hundred of them in a tub and will repeat until the population is 'managable'.

What surprised me was to find another species of shrimp, which I thought I had siphoned out and hopefully these two won't hybridize.

While the 'tank trap' is OK, I'm not convinced that it's the best method.

C'mon guys, where are all the smart alexs when we needed them!  :Laughing:

----------


## retro_gk

How about the old DIY minnow/fry trap?

Cut off the top of a plastic soft drink bottle and invert it inside the base, forming a funnel. Drill a couple of small holes in the bottle to let air out, place some food in and lower it into the tank.

The only thing is you will have to empty it out every 15 mintes or so as oxygen levels inside the bottle fall very rapidly.

Here is a link... http://www.seahorse.org/library/arti...ntisTrap.shtml

----------


## RonWill

Rahul, that 'mantis trap' works for *fruit flies* but not shrimps.

Oxygen depletion and trapped air pockets can be easily solved by heating a needle and punching out a few tiny holes, large enough to let out the bubbles but not the intended target. Alternatively, a 'V-cut' works like a hinged opening (on the uncut side) that opens when pressed down on the cuts meet and shuts tight when pressure is released.

I think I'm gonna switch 'bait', maybe a thin slice of squid or cuttlefish, combined with the tank-trap. We'll see...

----------

